# Spain Closed till end of  Summer ?



## witzend (Jan 22, 2021)

Read this 


> At a meeting of the UN World Tourism Organization's executive council in Madrid on Tuesday, Pedro Sánchez said that he was "convinced" that *once 70% of the population had been vaccinated*, Spain would be "progressively" better prepared to receive foreign tourists.


Here








						Spain "better prepared" for foreign tourism by the end of the summer
					

"The government is working on vaccinating at the greatest possible rate". Pedro Sánchez says that 70% of the population will have been vaccinated by the end of the summer.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## iampatman (Jan 22, 2021)

That’s probably about right. This is the latest info we have here in Spain.









						¿Cuándo me vacuno?
					

Como las vacunas van estando disponibles de manera progresiva, se ha establecido un orden de prioridad para la vacunación de la población.




					www.vacunacovid.gob.es
				




Pat


----------



## QFour (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like we will be booking something for the Uk instead. Spain will be off the list for 2021. So will make plans for 2022. Going to be a lot of disappointed people out there especially on MHFun ..


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 22, 2021)

They are a disappointing lot on fun!

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 23, 2021)

I have never used MHFun. Is it any good? 

Starting something with 'fun' in the title is kinda presumptuous, imho.

Almost guarantees disappointment from the off!  

Apologies, I'm such an old cynic...


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 23, 2021)

I suspect most of Europe will be "Out of Bounds" for most of 2021..Shame but probably needed !

What is the name of that TV programme (Not going out ?)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 23, 2021)

We were hoping to get over there later in the year, possibly late September / October so the wife can have a look at her little brothers new property in Tormos.

Even that is now looking to be hold


----------



## Snapster (Jan 23, 2021)

QFour said:


> Looks like we will be booking something for the Uk instead. Spain will be off the list for 2021. So will make plans for 2022. *Going to be a lot of disappointed people out there especially on MHFun ..*


No, they still think the Spanish economy will go bust if they aren’t allowed to travel there....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I have never used MHFun. Is it any good?
> 
> Starting something with 'fun' in the title is kinda presumptuous, imho.
> 
> ...


Cynical. You. No surely!


----------



## Herman (Jan 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 91676


Welcome to Manchester, guaranteed 365 days of rain a year.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 23, 2021)

Bring back the good old days


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I have never used MHFun. Is it any good?
> 
> Starting something with 'fun' in the title is kinda presumptuous, imho.
> 
> ...


They could be done for breaching the Trades Description Act..


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 23, 2021)

Herman said:


> Welcome to Manchester, guaranteed 365 days of rain a year.


It's not as bad as that, every Leap Year.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 23, 2021)

Good to see you back Paul , hope you both are well and staying safe


----------



## Snapster (Jan 23, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> It's not as bad as that, every Leap Year.


Surely then it will be 366 days of rain?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 24, 2021)

Oops..


Snapster said:


> Surely then it will be 366 days of rain?


Correct.
I tend to err on the optimistic side by 9.30 on a Saturday night.
Especially when I've had a large shot of Muscatel wine over my pudding.

I was thrown out of Yorkshire because of over- optimism.

Based in Altrincham, over the Summer, we always had a laugh, when they started talking about standpipes, after 3 consecutive rainless days.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Snapster said:


> No, they still think the Spanish economy will go bust if they aren’t allowed to travel there....



Not quite, but tourism is worth 5% of Spain's GDP, so although it might be generally considered insignificant, guess that depends on whether you work in the tourism sector or not... ?

"During the last four decades Spain's foreign tourist industry has grown into the second-biggest in the world. A 2015 survey by the World Economic Forum proclaimed the country's tourism industry as the world's most competitive. The 2017 survey repeated this finding.

By 2018 the country was the second most visited country in the world, overtaking the US and not far behind France. 
With 83.7 million visitors, the country broke in 2019 its own tourism record for the tenth year in a row. 

The size of the business has gone from approximately €40 billion in 2006 to about €77 billion in 2016. In 2015 the total value of foreign and domestic tourism came to nearly 5% of the country's GDP and provided employment for about 2 million people.

The headquarters of the World Tourism Organization are located in Madrid."


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't think Schengen rules will be a problem for most of these short term visitors. Also offset by people taking Spanish residency to get round Schengen. Might hit some specific businesses maybe but can't see it being a real difficulty for Spanish economy


----------



## witzend (Jan 24, 2021)

This maybe useful if traveling to Spain https://www.spth.gob.es/


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> Bring back the good old days


Am i seeing things, walter miitties on a sunday.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> This maybe useful if traveling home from Spain https://www.spth.gob.es/



I get a message when I click on that link, witzend.

It's saying "this connection is not private, the website may be impersonating www.spth.gob.es to steal your personal or financial information. You should go back to the previous page".


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Am i seeing things, walter miitties on a sunday.



Yes you did see them Trev , that was the days when nobody bothered and just took it in their stride


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 24, 2021)

All flights to Portugal cancelled, only nationals allowed back so we don't introduce our nasty variants of the virus. So no flights either way now.


----------



## QFour (Jan 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I have never used MHFun. Is it any good?
> 
> Starting something with 'fun' in the title is kinda presumptuous, imho.
> 
> ...



Lot of sheep and It's very clicky, there are also a lot of BROWN noses. I got dissuaded from using the site because I said Jim ( Owner ) was making money out of motorhomers which he is and he didn't like it. They also have a thing about Eddie at Van Bits. I gave it up and SWMBO uses the membership. If she wants to continue when it runs out it's upto her.


----------



## witzend (Jan 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I get a message when I click on that link, witzend.



It just opens to a page with links to different forms for travellers to Spain for me like the thumbnail you arn't another Linux user r you ?


----------



## Snapster (Jan 24, 2021)

We are expecting a new lockdown in France if the infection rates don’t start coming down soon. Over the last few days they have been pretty stable. I see Spain’s infection rate figures are around double ours and on a par with the UK.


----------

